# HBO Go Issue



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

When i try to sign in to my HBO app, I get a message--"Unknown System Error". Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't seen that one. But I did have some issues getting it to work originally. For me, I had to close out the app manually (by double-clicking the home button, holding the icons until they wiggled, then clicking the "-" sign for the app) and then open it again. I've also noticed that if I switch wireless networks I have to resign-in with each network. Good luck!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try the home button trick. I deleted the app and re-installed it, no luck.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Vet said:


> Thanks. I'll try the home button trick. I deleted the app and re-installed it, no luck.


I actually read the reviews on this app last night and people seem to be having lots of issues. I would contact the developers.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I read them too. I still don't know what the problem was, but it's working again.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Vet said:


> I read them too. I still don't know what the problem was, but it's working again.


Great to hear


----------

